

'It's Not Worth It': Ad Exec's Brutal Rant Before He Died of Cancer - electic
http://www.businessinsider.com/its-not-worth-it-linds-reddings-short-lesson-in-perspective-2012-11#ixzz3jrMN3m5p

======
ColinWright
Blog post here: [http://www.lindsredding.com/2012/03/11/a-overdue-lesson-
in-p...](http://www.lindsredding.com/2012/03/11/a-overdue-lesson-in-
perspective/)

Submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10127373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10127373)

That's on the front page.

